# Central NY - Experienced Owner Needed



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello there. As you all know, I have three precious rats, Tarot, Ouija, and Dovian. Dovie and Ouija have adjusted well to handling, kisses, cuddling... all the things a normal rat should do. But Tarot is not.

He has bit my father, twice, and he's very aggressive towards Dovian and even towards Ouija sometimes. He is not ever aggressive towards me, but he is so skittish and untrusting that it makes doing anything with him the biggest chore ever. I will be keeping him if no other really experienced rat lovers have an opening, but this is kind of a just-in-case type of deal. I know that Tarot can be loving. He loves his skritches and he's really fond of yogurt treats and chocolate chips. I know that rats are a lifelong commitment - but I also know if he can get into a situation where someone who's more experienced than I can help him, he'll live a much better life. He is hovering around a year, but we are unsure of when exactly. 

This is Tarot, albeit a much younger Tarot.









I do not want to rehome him. If no one comes forward, I can promise you he will be loved and well looked after. I just want to give him a chance to find happiness with someone who can actually help him. I have tried to immerse him... but I'm just not experienced enough. He was feeder fodder, and at first he would do nothing but stand in place, frozen. We have made great strides, I feel, but I also feel like I'm just not experienced enough to help him any further. He was one of my first two rats ever and, as I said, Ouija has come around beautifully in the last few months, and Dovian has been a model rat since the immersion was completed with him and we've had our bonding sessions. 

I do not want to do this. I don't believe in giving up on an animal... but rats only have a few years here - I want to make his last one or two years be in a good household with cage mates he can actually get along with. He just seems so grumpy and unhappy most of the time when the other two come to play, he'll sulk in the wheel. He only really interacts with the other two at night, sleeping with them.

If anyone who has experience with not aggressive, but skittish (probably all or mostly blind), insecure, and unsure rats and has an opening... please contact me. If anyone could give me advice, perhaps, that may go beyond immersion, I would appreciate it. 

I'm so sorry. I just don't know how to help him further, and my parents are just now starting to come around to rats thanks to Dovian and Ouija. I don't want to have Tarot be the rat that breaks their good views of rats, because I've handled him improperly. 

Thank you for anyone who can help.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I am not experienced enough to help him. I just wanted to let you know I think it's understandable you are trying to see if anyone else can offer him a "better" home. It takes a lot to put an animal up for adoption.. I just wanted to show some support. Your rat is very lucky to have you. Some people would just give up completely. You are trying to find the best situation for him and that is amazing. I hope someone can help him! He is so handsome!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you, Gotchea. That makes me feel a lot better. Honestly, I feel so guilty about it it's making me sick. But I'm sure someone in New York has some experience and is looking for a new rat... and I honestly just want what's best for them. I guess understanding that a pet needs something is a lot different than actually being able to do it yourself. He really is a sweetheart, though, he just has a few quirks that make him unsafe for my family, unfortunately.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey there. I can't take him I'm not even close but

I have a blind rat that came to me aggressive. She bites, hard. There's no way to train her not to because she can't see. She also has a bratty personality. If you've tried out aggress ing her and supervising bullying, this may apply. 

First off, how to handle. Since she bites and she is blind I use vibration via slapping the ground. I grab her behind her neck and on her abdomen, so she can't bend and bite me. I'm also the only one allowed to handle her. If she approaches anyone, they're told to back away. I also trained her to turn around if she is pushed gently on her side so she goes away. Use these tips for in cage interaction as well. 

It is hard, but she loves treats and her friends (mostly) and such things so I believe she is happy. She also has rare moment where she is very sweet and it took months to build that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I had the same problem! An aggressive blind rat. She was my second rattie and I had no idea what to do and no help and so I never trained her and we were always terrified of each other until she got sick and old and died and I'm very very sad about that now. 
I am so glad you are looking for help instead of giving up like i did. Unfortunately, I'm not sure how to help because I never knew what to do either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Tarot doesn't bite me, just my father. However, Ouija and Dovie really like him, so I feel bad because every time they move their heads towards him, he jerks away because he thinks they'll bite. Tarot is not totally blind, I just know he really can't see well. For example, Dovie is also dove with the same colored eyes - but he bobs his head far less than Tarot does. With Tarot, sometimes he'll just sit there for like thirty seconds doing nothing but bobbing his head - I know he's trying to see, and I know he _can _see.

I just feel like if someone out there is willing to take him on and fix him, then I've done good by Tarot and I also have another open spot to save a rat from a rescue or something. But, of course, if no one steps up I will keep him and keep loving him and trying to get him comfortable with me!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomorrow I'm going to call and make a check-up for the little one, and I'll ask if a multiple-rat checkup will be much more. We're going to try to clear Tarot of any health issues and see if that's why he's been acting a bit wonky lately - but if anyone is interested still, please speak up!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Tarot went to the vet today. No injuries, no medical issues. I'm going to try immersion with him again tonight and see what happens. The vet suggested maybe he just needs to be a lone rat, and that he's getting to that age where hormones can become a problem.

As of right now, I'm still looking for someone for him. He may not be able to get along with other rats fully. I really don't want him to be alone, but he's getting very temperamental and if immersion doesn't work (I've already done it with him, but I must have done something wrong or it just didn't take...) then I'm out of ideas to try.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It is exceptionally rare that a rat needs to be alone. I can almost guarantee you that this is a hormonal issue that a neuter will solve.

If money is an issue, that's understandable, but the new owner will need to have him neutered either way.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Money is an issue and also the fact that most vets around here won't see rats. The only vet that my parents really trust (the one we take our dogs/cats to) does not work on rats and their facility only sees them under very rare, emergency situations.

My mother and father do not believe rats are worth medical care. I'm currently trying very hard to get a job and (hopefully, if this last one comes through) I may be able to neuter him with my money. I think it's hormones too, to be honest. But I just wanted to rule out anything else that could be wrong with him medically. :|


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The only rat that should be lone is someone who is attacking cage mates and is not getting along. From what I've read, that's not him. 

He may require special handling, but from what's been described it really doesn't sound that severe; I would actually not recommend a neuter as I don't really see hormones at play. 

I have a girl who sees fine, but she's a grump. She bites those who aren't me when they bother her cage and she snaps easily when bothered too much as she has a low tolerance. I would suspect something similar here so I would really look into cage dynamics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I took Ouija out for some one-on-one time today, and I noticed he's missing a ton of fur, particularly around his tail/hips. I'm getting kind of worried for he and Dovian - even mom, who has nothing to do with the rats, has started telling me she's been hearing them fight and trying to stop them.

She really loves the baby. I don't want anything to happen. She's told me if I can't think of something else I'm going to have to move Tarot into a 10 gallon by himself, and I can't do that. If anyone knows anyone who can take him in, please let me know.


----------

